

Ask HN: In one sentence, what is your life purpose? - zeewiz


======
psyren
To live up to my supposed potential - to be the best version of me I can be.

------
arn
"The meaning of life? That's easy. The meaning of life is: to be happy, try
not to hurt people and hope that you fall in love." - Mallory Keaton

------
zwieback
Be happy but not at other's expense.

------
dstein
To crush my enemies, see them driven before me, and to hear the lamenting of
the women.

~~~
olegious
you forgot an "ir" in there (their) ;), if not, then you're into some kinky
s*it!

------
zbruhnke
Make my own dent in the Universe

------
rudiger
Cash rules everything around me. C.R.E.A.M. Get the money. Dollar, dollar
bill, y’all.

~~~
dcpdx
Truer words have never been spoken.

------
antoinevg
Help adults and children to develop intuitive understanding of complex
systems.

------
nmaio
I have no flippin' clue.

------
olegious
Don't waste time on ugliness, enjoy the time you have.

------
spicycat
To have fun with my friends, forever.

------
joshbert
To serve.

------
schraeds
To make the world a better place.

